# coversion to euro 111 standard



## novice1968 (Aug 28, 2009)

I am looking to buy my 1st MH with a maxinum budget of 16K which will be an old deisel van but living inside LEZ area Is is easy to convert an old desiel engine to comply with LEZ regulation Any advise very much appreciated


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Novice, and welcome to the club.  

I think the short and painful answer to your question is "No", but someone who knows about the technicalities will be along to advise you soon.

Dave


----------



## novice1968 (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks i sure want to find out now before committing to buy guess have to abandon my plan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You just need to find something 1st registered after 01/01/2002 or that has a petrol engine, as they apparently do not produce any pollution.

http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/lez.shtml


----------



## novice1968 (Aug 28, 2009)

Stanner said:


> You just need to find something 1st registered after 01/01/2002 or that has a petrol engine, as they apparently do not produce any pollution.
> 
> http://www.ukmotorhomes.net/lez.shtml


been looking mainly for a small hymer expecting to use for winter months, seems to be highly reccomanded however, my budget will not get me a 2002 model

stanner,
thanks for message will look into that just that never consider anything but hymer till now


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What a con...!!!!

Ray.


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

From my dealings with the LEZ people if you stick with anything registered after 2002 you should be ok as at this time they just consider the fact its been registered after that date as good enough and dont even bother to look at emissions etc etc.

We have one vehicle that was registered way after 02 but was built back in ummmmmm lets just say before 02 and it was automatically compliant.

Other than that it really depends what vehicle you bought, some engines can meet the emissions with just a service and new set of injectors, others cost a fortune to convert. Its also worth taking notice of the next date 2012 is you do decide to spend out on a conversion and plan to keep the vehicle, its not a huge difference in cost if you have to go that direction.


----------

